# Need some help :/



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

Hello I would first like to say my phone was bugging out from these ROMs,Kernels,Themes,Overclocking,etc...(i am not blaming them but i had to Reset my phone do to the problems that have arisen from them.. i will be flashing all of them again lol)

So a couple weeks ago my dog got a hold of my Original USB cable for my Strat so i haven't been able to charge it without this third party connector... here is the problem I have completely taken my phone back to stock and now have just a Rooted Kernel on it with no way of pushing with ADB because i don't have the original adapter! any help is appreciated. If there is a way i can do this without the original power cable i would love to know it lol

Thanks,
Skylinez


----------



## dcooterfrog (Dec 14, 2011)

i haven't had much troble with lots of differnet micro usb cables. some CHARGERS don't support the current needed but many do as well. (htc, ipad)
i thnk oyu need 750 ma which i mor han standard usb.(500ma)
i had one cable which did not work because it was a charge only cable, i dont even know where got that one.


----------



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

Alright I managed to get a hold of a data cable and my phone is back to normal.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------

